# If we had to....



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

OK. Working under the assumption that we are going to sign JJ, regardless of what the haters are all saying. Also assuming we get Amare his extension this year. Our salaries won't be to bad this year and should be manageable for ownership. I think the real problem starts next year (06-07) when 4 of the 5 starters are on big contracts and even more so the following year.

So the questions is this. If we had to trade someone next year for cap relief. Who would you choose and who would you want to see in return.

I dont want to slant the conversation so I will post my thoughts later today. I have 2 possible trades in mind that work out well for all parties.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It would probably have to be Marion. For who though? No idea. I just say Sarver stop being a tightwad.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I wouldn't trade no body. Every starter is too important to the team. Marion does all the dirty work, JJ is all around, Nash is the catalyst, Amare is our star, and KT rebounds and gives us toughness. Nobody.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Exactly, we cant get rid of any other starters....Even though Kurt Thomas i believe makes us a better ball club, i hate to give up Q just cuz the fact that i wanted to keep the same team together that took 62 out of 82 games last year and made it to the conference finals.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Exactly, we cant get rid of any other starters....Even though Kurt Thomas i believe makes us a better ball club, i hate to give up Q just cuz the fact that i wanted to keep the same team together that took 62 out of 82 games last year and made it to the conference finals.


Yeah, who knows what happens if Nash never got hurt. We may have won more than 62 games. We wre 31-4, with TONS of momentum. We lost steam after that.

As for this, I think if we do trade anyone it's Marion but we may give it another 2 yrs cuz of Nash or we could dump Nash if he breaks down from age. I hate our new cheap owner. Any chance to hope someone buys it from him? Hope the bball minds behind the scenes talk sense into his ***.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If one had to go, it would be Marion.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh its bad to think about, but if any1 it would be Marion because of the size of his contract however he is very vital to our team. I think it would depend on this season and who performes. I hope some crazy thing happens and they can all stay together.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh its bad to think about, but if any1 it would be Marion because of the size of his contract however he is very vital to our team. I think it would depend on this season and who performes. I hope some crazy thing happens and they can all stay together.


Nothing crazy will have to happen. They will all be together. Bet on it.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

now i wouldn't trade none of the starting five... but i would trde steven hunter and jim jackson...they don't seem to have an impact on the team


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> now i wouldn't trade none of the starting five... but i would trde steven hunter and jim jackson...they don't seem to have an impact on the team


Jackson doesn't have an impact. Do you watch the games? If he had played here all season he could have been a contender for the 6th man award.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i don't think so i mean he doesn't seem to make a difference to me..he seems like an ordinary player nothing amazing.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> i don't think so i mean he doesn't seem to make a difference to me..he seems like an ordinary player nothing amazing.


 :rofl:


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

well let me put it like this replace johnson with him will you get the same numbers? i don't think so! he is where he belongs (on tha bench)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> well let me put it like this replace johnson with him will you get the same numbers? i don't think so! he is where he belongs (on tha bench)


yesssir


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I wasn't arguing that Jax should be coming off the bench, what I was disagreeing with is the statement that Jax does not make an impact, which he most definitely does.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

how? in what way? please let me know because i'm not understanding


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Just be like the mavs and just pay everybody!! I'm a mavs fan, but i'll tell you guys straight up you guys have a great roster that should be kept together! Letting JJ walk by being tightwads is NOT going to sit well with AMARE and that is the LAST thing you want....


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

phxsunshine said:


> how? in what way? please let me know because i'm not understanding



do you want our starters to play 48 mins a game? how long have you been watching basketball?


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i didn't say that the players had to play al 48mis. i'm saying when jim get in the game he don't make a difference and thats why i whould trade him


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> i didn't say that the players had to play al 48mis. i'm saying when jim get in the game he don't make a difference and thats why i whould trade him


You are underestimating Jax again. Let's see in 40 games last year he averaged 24minutes per game off the bench with 9pts, 4rebs, 2.5assts and 1 steal with only 1.5 TO's. That is pretty productive for a bench guy, he fills every category, plus the big advantage with Jax is that he is an experienced Vet, something this young team needs. Also the guy shoots 43% and 46% for 3's and 96% FT's.

He should stay were he is as the 6th/7th man. And we should pick him again next year with the LLE.
:cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> i didn't say that the players had to play al 48mis. i'm saying when jim get in the game he don't make a difference and thats why i whould trade him


I'm not sure of a few things here:

1) What you are expecting you will get in exchange for Jim Jackson. He's old, you aren't going to get any young guys in return.
2) What you would use to fill the hole on the bench left by Jackson leaving in a trade.
3) If you watched last year's playoffs against the Mavericks, where he simply went off on the Mavs. There's some impact.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

wow a whole game! why keep him? like i said to me he makes no difference so its like whatever


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

And you didn't answer any of my questions. In limited minutes he played great for the Suns. He hits a good amount of his threes, even when he's covered. He's streaky, which is okay and sometimes better for a bench player. It was way more than just one game, and I guess you did answer question 3 because you wouldn't say that if you had watched all the games. Sometimes he doesn't get shots, but he still plays well because he rebounds and is a good passer. A fastbreak team needs good passers to run the break. Do you want every player to be a superstar or something? Good roleplayers like Jim Jackson don't matter anymore? Every winning team needs them, and he is good for the Suns. You wanted to trade Steven Hunter and Jim Jackson, essentially our only two bench players that played when it counted. Doesn't make sense man.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

phxsunshine said:


> wow a whole game! why keep him? like i said to me he makes no difference so its like whatever



Dude just stop it. You're not making any sense. We couldn't get much value for him that we would make a bigger difference than what he already does. So just stop it. And besides, Jackson doesn't need to make THAT much of an impact. His impact is there though like they said against the Mavs in a lot of other games. You saw his stats in limited time, quit dodging them and the questions. Jax does not need to go anywhere.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

okay, you got me. you mayhave won the battle but the war is not over. lol (no really)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> okay, you got me. you mayhave won the battle but the war is not over. lol (no really)


Haha its cool you are funny annd good for the board. hhahaha


----------

